# 2 Monitore + TV anschließen ?



## Luggi777 (12. Dezember 2012)

Guten morgen

Ich habe folgende Idee für mein setup zu Hause:

Ich würde gerne zusätzlich zu meinem Hauptmonitor einen 2. anschließen und diesen als 2. Desktop verwenden. Weiters will ich dann das Bild des 2. Monitors auf meinen Fernseher duplizieren.

Ist das soweit überhaupt möglich? Bzw. ist es mit meinem Equipment möglich... denn ich habe auf meiner GraKa nur einen VGA & einen HDMI anschluss (VGA wird aktuell für den Hauptmonitor verwendet). Daher habe ich mir mal gedacht ich lasse den Hauptmonitor unberührt und verbinde über einen HDMI-Splitter den 2. Monitor und den Fernseher.

Hoffe auf hilfreiches Feedback oder vll sogar bessere Ideen. Budget für Kabel usw. (vll sogar neue preiswerte GraKa mit besseren Anschlussmöglichkeiten...?) wäre natürlich vorhanden aber man muss nicht übertreiben


Equipment:
Lenovo Pc mit Win7
- Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz 3.40 GHz
- 8,00 GB RAM
- 64 Bit
- AMD Radeon HD 7570 (...nicht gerade die beste GraKa was ich so gehört habe :/ )


----------



## Ogil (12. Dezember 2012)

Ja - so wie Du das beschreibst sollte das ohne Probleme moeglich sein.


----------



## Luggi777 (12. Dezember 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ja - so wie Du das beschreibst sollte das ohne Probleme moeglich sein.


spitze 

kann man auch irgendwas bezüglich Auflösung von 2. Monitor <---> Fernseher sagen? weil die werden höchstwahrsch. nicht die gleiche auflösung haben? Konkret meine ich ob das Bild dann immer an die Bildschirmgröße angepasst wird, wenn zB Fernseher (16:9) und der Monitor (4:3) sind? denn schwarze Bildränder zum ausgleich von 16:9 auf 4:3 wären eher unerwünscht... :/


----------



## Ogil (12. Dezember 2012)

Ok - das macht es natuerlich schwieriger. Der zweite Monitor und der TV wuerden in obigem Fall natuerlich mit der gleichen Aufloesung befeuert (die GraKa gibt ja nur ein Signal fuer beide aus). Das heisst dass Du schauen musst welche Aufloesungen unterstuetzt werden und wie sich die Geraete bei anderen Aufloesungen verhalten. Das kannst Du ja auch jetzt schon machen indem Du z.B. den TV direkt anschliesst und mit verschiedenen Aufloesungen betreibst wie sie fuer den Monitor gewuenscht waeren. Dabei wirst Du Dich wohl darauf einstellen muessen, dass die Darstellung auf einem von beiden Geraeten nicht optimal sein wird...


----------



## Luggi777 (12. Dezember 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ok - das macht es natuerlich schwieriger. Der zweite Monitor und der TV wuerden in obigem Fall natuerlich mit der gleichen Aufloesung befeuert (die GraKa gibt ja nur ein Signal fuer beide aus). Das heisst dass Du schauen musst welche Aufloesungen unterstuetzt werden und wie sich die Geraete bei anderen Aufloesungen verhalten. Das kannst Du ja auch jetzt schon machen indem Du z.B. den TV direkt anschliesst und mit verschiedenen Aufloesungen betreibst wie sie fuer den Monitor gewuenscht waeren. Dabei wirst Du Dich wohl darauf einstellen muessen, dass die Darstellung auf einem von beiden Geraeten nicht optimal sein wird...


Das gute daran ist ja, dass ich den 2. Monitor noch nicht gekauft habe 

Wenn das dann anderst nicht funktioniert werde ich einfach darauf achten dass sie beide die gleiche auflösung haben  danke

Edit:
Noch eine Frage... kann ich mir mit meinem Aufbau den Ton des PCs über den TV wiedergeben lassen? (wäre ja eig über HDMI verbunden)

Danke


----------



## Chmas (12. Dezember 2012)

Ja der Ton wird auch wiedergegeben ich habe diese Lösung auch eine Zeitlang benutzt mit Hardware:

I73930k
GTX680

Die einzigsten Nachteile die ich empfunden habe ist das bei manchen Spielen/Programme probleme auftreten wie:
-Falsche Auflösung bzw. es werden viele Auflösungen aus der möglichen auswahl entfernt da das Spiel denkt alle angeschlossene Geräte in die Parameter der möglichen Auflösung einzuschließen (gabs nur 1-2 Spiele die diese Probleme aufwiesen)
-Der Sound muss ständig umgestellt werden wenn man beispielsweise mit WindowsMediaPlayer ein Film auf den Fernseher wiedergeben will und dann mit dem gleichen Player kurz danach Musik über die PC-Boxen/Headset hören möchte
-Das gleiche Problem mit dem Sound tritt auch bei manchen älteren Spielen auf das der Sound nur auf dem PC bzw. Fernseher wiedergegeben wird, kann man aber mit Windowsprogrammen beheben
-Die Spielleistung bricht ein bei extrem Leistungshungrigen Spielen da ja mehrere Monitore befeuert werden müssen
-Die Maus kann bei manchen Spielen ausversehen auf den 2x Desktop landen was dann dazu führt solange nicht Fenstermodus aktiviert ist das man von Monitor 1 auf den Desktop gekickt wird
-Nicht alle Blurays können abgespielt werden da manche BluRays die meldung auspucken das diese Bluray nicht abgespielt werden kann wenn mehrere Monitore angeschlossen sind (besonders im Duplikationsverfahren)

Das Problem mit der Auflösung stellt eigentlich kein Problem dar solange der LCD/Plasma/LED Fernseher nicht zu alt ist da so gut wie alle Fernseher aktuell 1920x1080 Auflösung unterstützen und das auch von fast jeden PC Monitor unterstützt wird. Nur bei ein Fernseher der 3-4 Jahre alt war hatte ich Probleme die perfekte Auflösung zu finden da aber Nividia Treiber ein Programm besitzt wo man selbst die Auflösung einstellen kann und dann noch strecken so das auf beiden Monitoren kein Schwarzer Rand vorhanden war. (ps: Bei vielen Fernsehern kann man das Bild auch über den Fernseher strecken/kürzen um den Schwarzen Rändern den gar auszumachen)

Nur bei ATI Grafikkarten würde ich aufpassen habe damit schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht wo die Grafikkarte mit dem Fernseher ein Problem hatte da die Grafikkarte meinte die Helligkeit/Kontrast zu verändern und der Fernseher dies auch nochmal tat und so das Bild bei Bluray/hochqualitatives Filmmaterial extrem verändert wurde bei Orangen Farben wurde aufeinmal extremer Kontrast dazu gelegt und bei blauen/dunklen Bildern dann aufeinmal Farblosigkeit einzug feierte.

Nach 4-5 Monaten habe ich keine Lust mehr auf die Spielerei gehabt und habe einfach mein altes Notebook an den Fernseher angeschlossen und eine Remotekontrolle eingestellt und mit LanKabel eine 1GB/s verbindung hergestellt und damit bin ich aktuell sehr zufrieden da ich so komplett mein Fernseher befeuern kann und notfalls den störenden PC austellen kann.

(EDIT: Ach ja und habe mal deine Grafikkarte gegoogle die ist ja echt fürn Arsch ist ja nur ne 6570 also gleichzeitig BluRay Filme wiedergeben und ein neues Game zocken wird dann verdammt schwer außer man stellt alles beim Game auf Low wenn du natürlich nur Berechnungen anstellst ists ausreichend aber wenn du nur etwas anspruchsvollere Grafikbearbeitungen oder Spiele zocken möchtest wird deine Grafikkarte anfangen heißzulaufen und warum hast du ein I7 3770k bei so einer schwachen Grafikkarte^^?)


----------



## Luggi777 (12. Dezember 2012)

Chmas schrieb:


> Ja der Ton wird auch wiedergegeben ich habe diese Lösung auch eine Zeitlang benutzt mit Hardware:
> 
> I73930k
> GTX680
> ...


Vorab schonmal danke für deine Infos 

Ich hab den gesamten PC vor ein paar Monaten mal gekauft weil mein alter ziemlich den Geist aufgegeben hat... läuft auch bis jetzt noch spitzenmäßig, nur dauf das GraKa "Problem" bin ich von einem Freund auch schon hingewiesen worden 

Aber eigentlich möchte ich eh nur am Pc zocken/arbeiten ODER Filme am Tv gucken... deshalb suche ich eig nur eine bequeme variante um Bild/Ton schnell auf den Tv zu bringen. Aber wenn das wirklich alles so klappen sollte wie ich mir das vorstelle bin ich eh schon überglücklich


----------



## Leviathan666 (13. Dezember 2012)

Nur mal eben so zur Info:
Du kannst für jeden angeschlossenen Monitor oder TV die Auflösung separat einstellen.
Das ist unter Windows sogar unter den Bildschirm/Auflösungseinstellungen ganz leicht konfigurierbar.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (13. Dezember 2012)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Nur mal eben so zur Info:
> Du kannst für jeden angeschlossenen Monitor oder TV die Auflösung separat einstellen.
> Das ist unter Windows sogar unter den Bildschirm/Auflösungseinstellungen ganz leicht konfigurierbar.



Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen das die Grafikkarte vom TE nur 2 Anschlüsse hat und er er den TV und einen der Monitore über einen HDMI Splitter gemeinsam an den HDMI Anschluss der Grafikkarte anschliessen will?

Das musst du mal zeigen wie man dann den TV und den Monitor die an dem Splitter hängen unter Windows separat konfigurieren kann


----------



## xynlovesit (13. Dezember 2012)

Was nicht funktioniert 


Werde mir auch bald ein TV zulegen und wollte das Bild vom 2. Monitor dann auf den TV uebertragen und zwar ueber streamen, nun habe ich aber festgestellt, dass Apple TV nur den Hauptmonitor streamt.. mal schauen wie ich das geregelt kriege. Habe dazu schon eine Software gefunden bei dem man gezielt Programme streamen kann , nur muss ich das dann nochmal testen mit der Aufloesung. Auf dem 72 Zoll Fernseher waren dann zu dicke schwarzen Balken drum rum.


----------



## Luggi777 (13. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank für das tolle Feedback  hat mir schon sehr weitergeholfen!

Jetzt würde ich die Experten hier allerdings nochmal um Rat bitten... Ich hab mir nämlich überlegt, dass wenn ich mir schon den ganzen Aufbau antue, ich eig gleich meine GraKa upgraden könnte (auch um bei späterm Upgrade keine Probleme mit vll nicht mehr passenden Kabeln zu haben). Daher meine Frage gibt es aktuell etwas preiswertes (bis ca. 140 Euro)? Die neue GraKa sollt ideal für vll auch zukünftige Games sein und meine Monitor-Monitor-TV Konstruktion leistungsgerecht mit guten Bildern zu versorgen (so dass man am TV auch mal was in HD ankommt).

Danke 


Edit:
Mir wurde zB mal diese hier empfohlen: http://lb.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?adp=0&aid=56014&agid=1004&apop=4 aber ich kann werde sagen ob die was taugt noch ob die überhaupt bei mir reinpassen würde :S Eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## Chmas (13. Dezember 2012)

Also die Grafikkarte die du rausgesucht hast reicht für aktuelle Spiele wie Battlefield3 für die Einstellung Medium bis High obwohl High 30-34fps hat also schon grenzwertig. 

Die 7850 Core Edition (*http://www.alternate...tion/1020670/?)* ist ca. 50% schneller und würde auch Battlefield 3 auf High mit 1920x1080 mit 45-50fps wieder geben und so erstmal locker 1-2 Jahre für alle neuen Spiele ausreichend sein. Dazu hat diese Grafikkarte genug Anschlüsse um alle deine Monitore betreiben zu können.
1x HDMI für dein Fernseher
2x DVI für 2x PC-Monitore
2x Mini DisplayPorts für Fernseher/Monitore was auch immer...
Die Grafikkarten müssten eigentlich reinpassen solange deine Mainboard nicht ungünstig gebaut ist so das beispielsweise größerer Ram an die Grafikkarte kommt oder ne Festplatte mit steckern nicht 1cm des benötigten Platzes verschenkt oder du ein großen CPU Kühler hast dazu solltest du mindestens ein 350Watt netzteil haben da sonst je nach Hardware die zusätzlich zum CPU/Grafikkarte verbaut werden die grenzen des Netzteils vielleicht sprengen würden 400-500 Wattnetzteil sollte genug reserven haben...


PS bzw. Edit: Deine aktuelle Grafikkarte würde das gleiche Bild wiedergeben wie deine oder meine vorgeschlagene Grafikkarte da aktuell kaum noch Grafikkarten hergestellt werden (seit jahren) die Probleme haben ne BluRay oder MKV formate wiederzugeben außer es gibt Programm/Treiberfehler die aber dann eher nicht an der Hardware der Grafikkarte liegen. Nur bei gleichzeitiger Wiedergabe eines Filmes und gleichzeitiges Spielen können die Ausgabe zum "hängen" oder "laggen" bringen.


----------



## Leviathan666 (13. Dezember 2012)

Lilith schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen das die Grafikkarte vom TE nur 2 Anschlüsse hat und er er den TV und einen der Monitore über einen HDMI Splitter gemeinsam an den HDMI Anschluss der Grafikkarte anschliessen will?
> 
> Das musst du mal zeigen wie man dann den TV und den Monitor die an dem Splitter hängen unter Windows separat konfigurieren kann



Nein, aber ich kann offensichtlich hellsehen. Der TE will seine Grafikkarte upgraden.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (13. Dezember 2012)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich kann offensichtlich hellsehen. Der TE will seine Grafikkarte upgraden.



Mist, da ist wohl meine Glaskugel defekt


----------

